# Donuts!



## thewoodlands (Dec 9, 2010)

For the great service I receive from the Wood Chop Shop I decided that a dozen donuts would be nice, dropped off this morning.





zap


----------



## JustWood (Dec 9, 2010)

Dam it Zap! I thought this was going to be a thread with pics of you shootin' brodies in the Rhino. SHEEESH don't tease me like that!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 9, 2010)

Yummy!


----------



## basswidow (Dec 9, 2010)

I was also expecting to see some Rhino 360's in the snow!

Please pass me a jelly!


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the incentive to get my azz going this AM. But DD's coffee sux and they hire tattoed/face-pierced guys!! I do NOT want them touching my food :wow:


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 9, 2010)

IseeDeadBTUS, I never had any DD's coffee but the help at this DD's seemed real good.



zap


----------



## shawneyboy (Dec 9, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> I was also expecting to see some Rhino 360's in the snow!
> 
> Please pass me a jelly!




Thats EXACTLY what I expected to see. 

 Boston Cream for me please.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 9, 2010)

there's another kind of coffee besides DD ?



In Ma. it seems we have two on every corner.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 9, 2010)

billb3 said:
			
		

> there's another kind of coffee besides DD ?
> 
> 
> 
> In Ma. it seems we have two on every corner.



Apparently, in the "other parts of the country" they have things called Horton's (or something like that) that serves coffee. I've seen them when traveling, but I wont stop there (always hear banjo music when driving by and it reminds me of Deliverance).


----------



## Xena (Dec 9, 2010)

Just looking at them adds ten pounds to my ass!
Thanks a lot. lol.
Seriously though, that was thoughtful of you
and I'm sure the folks enjoyed them.


----------



## Later (Dec 9, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Thanks for the incentive to get my azz going this AM. But DD's coffee sux and they hire tattoed/face-pierced guys!! I do NOT want them touching my food :wow:



We must shop at the same DD.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 9, 2010)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> We must shop at the same DD.



LOL. City of the hills?

And Zap? You must give me a location on that DD, so I can check for myself next time I'm in the area ;-) . There actually are Tim Hortons in NY now. Usually clean too.

If you've ever spent any time in Seattle you will always have a hard time drinking NY coffee again. Around here BK has the best coffee.

Now it's Miller time (actually BL lime) now, so why we talkin coffee? Anytime is a good time for donuts, though. What was that beer commercial where the mechanic was eatin the powdered sugar donut with greasy hands?


----------



## Later (Dec 9, 2010)

I like  DD  even though they dropped the "dunkin" donut from the menu a few years ago. We have a Starbucks in town for the yuppies and college kids. I went there once but since I don't speak the language of Starbucks I have no idea what to order - I miss the small-medium-large labels.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 10, 2010)

We have Tim Horton's around here and I like double D's too. :coolsmile:


----------



## Fi-Q (Dec 10, 2010)

Tim Horton is more yummy than DD.... the more I cut / split wood the more I give myself permission to get some donuts...... so the more I burn wood the more I get fat....... Anyway, I love it..... give me a tractor wheel ............


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 10, 2010)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> billb3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No banjo music . . . this is what I hear when I drive by a Tim Hortons.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9gmsYlQ-lM


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 10, 2010)

Now I'm hungry again- you bahstids


----------



## rover47 (Dec 10, 2010)

We had Tim Hortons here in Albany I don't think it lasted 6mo. I think the double D's drove them out. I heard a lot of the Horton stores pulled out of the NE. Only staying in NYC area. (Saw the double D thing and my mind went in the gutter)  :cheese:


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 10, 2010)

jrandall said:
			
		

> We had Tim Hortons here in Albany I don't think it lasted 6mo. I think the double D's drove them out. I heard a lot of the Horton stores pulled out of the NE. Only staying in NYC area. (Saw the double D thing and my mind went in the gutter)  :cheese:



Still a bunch of THs here in Maine . . . then again some folks think Maine is part of Canada.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 10, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> jrandall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anything north of Portland is Canada... I know cuz they say "a-boot".


----------



## yooperdave (Dec 11, 2010)

sounds to me like there is enough interest to post some pics of 360's....well?


----------



## Highlandwelder (Dec 12, 2010)

Tim Horton's is the best!  The only reason my wife would move to the US is if she could still get her Tim's fix!  Thankfully we have one her or I would be a bachelor!


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 13, 2010)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not true . . . what is true though is when I was selling my Skidoo I could always tell if the person was calling from The States or Canada since they would say "Hi. I'm calling "a-boot" the sled you have for sale." Ended up selling my sled to a fella from New Brunswick in fact.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 14, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then why do I always get Canadian coins for change when I buy something in the store up there? Must be Canada right? :lol:


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 14, 2010)

Anytime there's a {drive-In} Donut shop, the Cops and the Firemen suddenly appear!!


----------



## yooperdave (Dec 14, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Anytime there's a {drive-In} Donut shop, the Cops and the Firemen suddenly appear!!


  funny thing is, it looks like there are still customers at the counter!  i had some of their "cancer nuggets" in the past but they didn't knock me over like i thought they would.  i still prefer the local bakery here.  interesting name you have there. whats up with that?


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 15, 2010)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehheh . . . it's our favorite past time . . . passing on the "funny money" to the folks with out of state license plates.


----------

